# Freebsd 7.2 3ware hardware raid-5. partition lost



## vladget (May 22, 2010)

Hello!

I've problem whith my FreeBSD 7.2 it has been lost second partion...

dmesg

```
3ware device driver for 9000 series storage controllers, version: 3.70.05.001
twa0: <3ware 9000 series Storage Controller> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff,0xe7000000-0xe7000fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
twa0: [ITHREAD]
twa0: INFO: (0x15: 0x1300): Controller details:: Model 9650SE-8LPML, 8 ports, Firmware FE9X 4.06.00.004, BIOS BE9X 4.05.00.015
...
da0 at twa0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <AMCC 9650SE-8LP DISK 4.06> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da0: 100.000MB/s transfers
da0: 2860992MB (5859311616 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 364725C)
```


```
# grep da0 /etc/fstab
/dev/da0s1d             /mnt/vol1        ufs     rw              0       5
#/dev/da0s2d            /mnt/vol2    ufs     rw              0       6
```

Partion /dev/da0s2d has been lost:

```
ls -la /dev/da0*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 115 May 21 16:54 /dev/da0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 117 May 21 16:54 /dev/da0s1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 120 May 21 19:54 /dev/da0s1d
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 118 May 21 16:54 /dev/da0s2
```



```
# fdisk da0
******* Working on device /dev/da0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=364725 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=364725 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 3865447782 (1887425 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 3865447845, size 1993859280 (973564 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 165/ sector 59
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


I realy need to save data on /dev/da0s2d...


Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2010)

Please show the output of `# disklabel da0s2`.


----------



## vladget (May 24, 2010)

```
# disklabel da0s2
disklabel: cannot get disk geometry: No such file or directory
# disklabel /dev/da0s2
disklabel: cannot get disk geometry: No such file or directory
```


----------



## vladget (May 25, 2010)

scan_ffs found:

```
X: 1993859280 3865447845 4.2BSD 2048 16384 0 # /mnt/backups
```

but:

```
disklabel -e /dev/da0s2
disklabel: cannot get disk geometry: No such file or directory
```


```
file /dev/da0s2
/dev/da0s2: character special
```
Any idea?


----------



## vladget (May 27, 2010)

*SOLVED!*

Its issue happened after update from 7.2 to 8.0-release.
FreeBSD 8.x does not support Dangerously dedicated disk.

Same issue from freebsd maillist.


----------

